# Anyone have a spare D2?



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guys i have a huge rom in the making but there is a problem. My droid2 is about to die, it has black lies spreading throughout the screen. So here is the question: Does anyone have a spare droid2 that they would be willing to donate or at the least sell for cheap?

Thanks,
Albinoman109


----------



## Cstryon (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone? I would donate if I had one. I'm excited to see what you are cooking!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

I would gladly test for you on my spare but don't want to give it up

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

I have one with cracked glass. Screen and everything works just fine. I'd be willing to sale. Pm if ud like to work something out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

Trust me guys you'll like my project. But my Droid2 wont last long.


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone else? Please help!


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

I upgrade next month, If u still need one I will contact you, I have no desire to sell it, just pay for the shipping.


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

DroidBUrgundy said:


> I upgrade next month, If u still need one I will contact you, I have no desire to sell it, just pay for the shipping.


Dude that would be great! By the way your name is awesome!


----------



## Cstryon (Jul 27, 2011)

DroidBUrgundy said:


> I upgrade next month, If u still need one I will contact you, I have no desire to sell it, just pay for the shipping.


W00t!
Albino, I'm willing to test for you, just let me know. 
Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## perpetualduplicity (May 4, 2012)

Same. Willing to test but my D2 is all I have atm.


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone else have a spare droid2?


----------



## Sassyontech (Jun 16, 2011)

albinoman109 said:


> Anyone else have a spare droid2?


Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2

I do...it has a bad esn though....


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thats fine. Is it rooted?


----------



## Sassyontech (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes, it's rooted.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

Well send me a pm.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Albinoman, since very few devs seem to have a D2 now, will you be doing anything helping to root .621?


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

I would but i don't have a d2....


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

Did you get a droid 2 yet or a new phone?
Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

supergear said:


> Did you get a droid 2 yet or a new phone?
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


He moved on to the dinc.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## trespasser (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a Droid 2. Lemme know and I'll test all day for you.


----------

